# CFEI or CFI Exam Study materials



## JPGOLF (Aug 3, 2007)

Has anybody taken this test? Please let me know your experience with the test, was it difficult, what kind of questions were there. I may be taking it soon. I am not sure which one I will take, most likely NAFI's CFEI. Any help is appreciated. I cannot go to any training classes. I have heard it is mostly NFPA 921.

Thank you all!

Jpgolf


----------



## JPGOLF (Aug 10, 2007)

By the way, CFEI and CFI stand for Certified Fire and Explosion Investigator and Certified Fire Investigator. They are offered by NAFI and IAAI.

Let me know if you have any questions,

Jpgolf


----------

